# Incredibile: Boateng al Barça. Quasi fatta.



## admin (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
*
Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.

Ufficiale Boateng al Barcellona.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Braida, dato che ci sei, perche' non fai una passeggiata a Milano e ti porti via pure il funzionale Borini?


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.





cos'è il primo Aprile oggi?


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (21 Gennaio 2019)

questa sarebbe clamorosa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Gennaio 2019)

*Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*


----------



## __king george__ (21 Gennaio 2019)

ma che senso ha scusate?


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Gennaio 2019)

ahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



addirittura 8 milioni???


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Sono confuso


----------



## Molenko (21 Gennaio 2019)

Immagino se lo avesse preso il Milan ahah “è tornato Kalleanehh” a dimostrazione che bisogna guardare le partite prima di parlare. Boateng sabato ha fatto soffrire la difesa dell’Inter, è ancora un buon giocatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



Questa è la prova che il sassuolo è sul serio seguito dal barca.
Giorni fa si parlava addirittura che per la panchina blaugrana de zerbi fosse un nome caldo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



Questi sarebbero i rivali dei ladri per la CL 
Simeone salvaci tu


----------



## davidelynch (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



È stato giocatore vero per un paio di stagioni, poi i soldi e la gnocca l'hanno portato altrove, lo ricordo sempre con piacere, grande Prince.


----------



## odasensei (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



Boateng sta facendo una stagione clamorosa visto che sta giocando in un ruolo tutto nuovo per lui, volendo la chiamata dal Barca se l'è ampiamente meritata, anche se ovviamente giocherà molto meno
Il Sassuolo così rischia parecchio, non sarà facile sostituirlo anche se immagino preferiscano tenersi buoni i rapporti col Barca


----------



## Davidoff (21 Gennaio 2019)

Addirittura prestito con diritto, però Sensi a noi mica ce lo danno...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Gennaio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> È stato giocatore vero per un paio di stagioni, poi i soldi e la gnocca l'hanno portato altrove, lo ricordo sempre con piacere, grande Prince.



oltre a quello anche il fisico, boateng è incline agli infortuni


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questi sarebbero i rivali dei ladri per la CL
> Simeone salvaci tu



Chi prende Ramsey a zero e chi Boateng...


----------



## gabuz (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



Ma cosa se ne fanno??



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> oltre a quello anche il fisico, boateng è incline agli infortuni



è una conseguenza. Si allena male, non fa vita da atleta aumenta la probabilità degli infortuni.


----------



## PheelMD (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi prende Ramsey a zero e chi Boateng...



C'è chi vince una Champions ogni 3 anni e chi una ogni 20


----------



## Anguus (21 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Immagino se lo avesse preso il Milan ahah “è tornato Kalleanehh” a dimostrazione che bisogna guardare le partite prima di parlare. Boateng sabato ha fatto soffrire la difesa dell’Inter, è ancora un buon giocatore.



Non è che se lo prende il Barcelona è tornato un campione eh..secondo me si ricordano del gol preso a San Siro..comunque andrà a fare panchina ovviamente


----------



## odasensei (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ma fanno bene dai, va a fare la riserva, può ricoprire più ruoli e gioca in una squadra che ricorda il Barca almeno nelle idee
Se a Ramsey gli dici di andare andare al Barca per avere lo stesso minutaggio che avrà Boateng rifiuta in un attimo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2019)

Io pensavo Jerome :O

Assurdo, vero che Boateng sta facendo una grande stagione come falso nove, ma chi se lo aspettava.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo Murillo ci si può aspettare di tutto.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Gennaio 2019)

non me lo spiego.. qualche mazzetta?


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



Ahahah
La sagra del trash


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



Vogliono proprio che la vinca la Juventus quest'anno...


----------



## chicagousait (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che roba senza senso è?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Gennaio 2019)

Il senso è che come riserva ci può stare, poi è uno con agganci nello showbiz e al Barca i giocatori di colore scarseggiano. Alla fine niente di strano.


----------



## Snake (21 Gennaio 2019)

va a fare il Paulinho


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Contento x lui 
comunque Prince è sempre meglio del bagnoschiuma finito di Vidal


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.*



Vabbè, ma questo arriva in città quando ormai si è separato dalla Satta! Non è giusto, dai...


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Gennaio 2019)

Io sono sempre stato un suo estimatore, poi tra il Milan che ha iniziato a morire lentamente senza Allegri Ibra e Thiago, forse si era anche un pò montato un pò la testa si è perso un pò.
Non so cosa abbia combinato in Germana, però più volte quest'anno ho scritto anche qui che ci avrebbe fatto comodo soprattutto senza Bonaventura.
E' un pò strano che il Barca se lo è preso, forse cercava un panchinaro in quella posizione ma a questo punto mi viene da dire: non potevano prendersi Calhanoglu??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato un suo estimatore, poi tra il Milan che ha iniziato a morire lentamente senza Allegri Ibra e Thiago, forse si era anche un pò montato un pò la testa si è perso un pò.
> Non so cosa abbia combinato in Germana, però più volte quest'anno ho scritto anche qui che ci avrebbe fatto comodo soprattutto senza Bonaventura.
> E' un pò strano che il Barca se lo è preso, forse cercava un panchinaro in quella posizione ma a questo punto mi viene da dire: non potevano prendersi Calhanoglu??



io mi chiedo in quale posizione?
finto nove?
mezzala?
trequartista?
bho.. ma se vedo un Suarez Boateng Messi Impazzisco 
perché c'è lo vedo bene nel fare le sponde e lanciare 
o farsi mettere in porta da quei 2 giocatori scarsi


Dembele poi bello fresco sale e scombina tutto la davanti


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Contento x lui
> comunque Prince è sempre meglio del bagnoschiuma finito di Vidal



All'apice secondo me meglio il cileno, più incisivo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Gennaio 2019)

Si tratta dell'acquisto più strano degli ultimi anni, poco ma sicuro. Poi magari farà bene, ma per comprare il Boateng attuale, 31enne del Sassuolo, cosa si sono bevuti?


----------



## uolfetto (21 Gennaio 2019)

credo cerchino una punta di riserva a basso costo per i prossimi 6 mesi e che conosca già la liga. lui aveva fatto molto bene in spagna. non ci vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## sette (21 Gennaio 2019)




----------



## diavolo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Si ricordano ancora questo gol


----------



## gabuz (22 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: il Barcellona è vicinissimo a Kevin Prince Boateng. Trattativa in chiusura col Sassuolo.
> *
> Come riporta Di Marzio, accordo raggiunto sulla base di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto fissato a 8 milioni.
> 
> Ufficiale Boateng al Barcellona.*



Forse credono che sia ancora insieme alla Satta


----------



## Goro (22 Gennaio 2019)

Lo prendono come tappabuchi in avanti per 6 mesi, giocherà 4-5 partite in tutto...


----------

